# Check out the new Browning A5



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

See what you think of the new Browning A5! Me and my dogs Sage and Jet were asked to take part in the filming of this. What an awesome experience and an INCREDIBLE gun!

It was shot in 3D, so if you have a pair of 3D glasses throw them on!






Kory


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have the older A5 and love it. I had no idea they were bringing it back!! If this thing shoots 3.5" mags I'm getting it!! I've never once had mine jam and I love the sight plane!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not bad, what is the MSRP?
I finally got rid of mine, it was my first firearm, still kicking myself for that one.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like a clean gun and still has that classic look. but I'm still savin up for that new beretta!


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a clean gun and still has that classic look. but I'm still savin up for that new beretta!


+1 :O||: :O||:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

good lookin gun. the guy in the video needs to work on his calling tho....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: Browning can't seem to get it right since they moved on from the orginal A5, I'm not holding my breath for this model either.

I'll stick with my A5's and SBE's. 8)


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Another home run for Browning. I'm looking forward to seeing this gun up close.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> looks like a clean gun and still has that classic look. but I'm still savin up for that new beretta!


I agree ! That new A-400 field model is sweet looking... It does away with that crappy looking and 2x4 feel of the x-trema stock. Think I'm going to cash in my Cabelas points and get one soon.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gaston said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a clean gun and still has that classic look. but I'm still savin up for that new beretta!
> ...


They now have the A-400 Xtrema models out, only took a couple of years to get the camo ones rolled out.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wow nice!

Mojo, we havent a problem one with either of our Gold 10's ... just say'n. just have to deep clean them depending on frquency of use and they work flawlessly.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Longgun said:


> wow nice!
> 
> Mojo, we havent a problem one with either of our Gold 10's ... just say'n. just have to deep clean them depending on frquency of use and they work flawlessly.


I have the 10 in the Mag 10, and SP-10, like them both.

I have been done with Browning since the 2 A-500's I bought proved to be slightly unrealible, then when the gold's came out (12 ga) I searched far and wide down around home until I found one in a store, drove 3 hours to go buy it, and that **** thing turned out to be the best single shot auto I have ever owned. I was not happy with them especially when I sent it back 3 times to get "fixed" and they couldn't seem to get it done, finally I sent it down the road, and went back to my old A-5. they ain't make semi shotgun worth buying since the old A-5.

I will never buy another auto by them........I will stick with the Benelli's and Beretta's.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > wow nice!
> ...


Amen! I've got an old Browning B-80 (built on the Beretta Patent) That thing has to be CLEAN as a whistle or it's a single shot. Two boxes of shells and you gotta strip and clean the whole gun and start over. I sold it to my Grandpa back in the 80's when I worked at Parks Sportsman and I inherited it when he died or it would be down the road. I own Browning O/U shotguns and Benelli Autos. Like those Duck Commander boys say, "BANG, BANG, BANG." Every time.  Wouldn't have a Browning or a Remington Auto shoved up my butt sideways if I had room for em...


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Like those Duck Commander boys say, "BANG, BANG, BANG." Every time. ...


actually its "BOOM, BOOM, BOOM"..... 

anyways, carry on :O•-:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Longgun said:


> just have to deep clean them depending on frquency of use and they work flawlessly.


thats how it is with any semi auto out there. my SBEIIs get a little "slow" or the action bolts dont close all the way sometimes if ive run several hundred rounds through them between cleanings. i tear mine down about once a month and clean them during duck season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Been shooting my Browning Gold for 9 years now and have had minimal problems. I clean it after every shoot so I think that is the difference. My dad taught me to clean guns after every time of shooting them or don't use them. Something I have always done since I was a kid, if the gun didn't get cleaned then I didn't get to use it again.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Someday I will get a Browning auto 5. I have always wanted one...


----------

